# Marvell Arm A388 Support



## Phishfry (Jun 20, 2017)

I see some new stuff:
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2017-June/016314.html

These boards look nice:
https://www.solid-run.com/product/clearfog-base


----------

